# Problems with OpenSSH/SCP and APC PDU's, but not PuTTY SCP!?

## mfb750

Has anybody else tried [OpenSSH_5.6p1] SCP on a GenToo Linux box to COPY config.ini files from APC PDU's?

I can NOT get this to work, but PuTTY SCP works running on Windows Desktop.

I can use SSH to log into these PDU's from our Linux machines or my Windows desktop, but SCP does not work from both platforms.

[/profile][/topic]

Below is sample debug from both programs ...

THANK YOU in advance for ANY assistance ... 

I really would prefer NOT to use FTP, and these PDUs do not run SFTP either.

------

mfb750@roc-utility ~ $ scp -v apc@192.168.33.180:/config.ini ./TEST.ini

Executing: program /usr/bin/ssh host 192.168.33.180, user apc, command scp -v -f -- /config.ini

OpenSSH_5.6p1, OpenSSL 1.0.0c 2 Dec 2010

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug1: Connecting to 192.168.33.180 [192.168.33.180] port 22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug1: identity file /home/mfb750/.ssh/id_rsa type 1

debug1: identity file /home/mfb750/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1

debug1: identity file /home/mfb750/.ssh/id_dsa type -1

debug1: identity file /home/mfb750/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1

debug1: Remote protocol version 1.99, remote software version cryptlib

debug1: no match: cryptlib

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.6

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received

debug1: kex: server->client 3des-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: kex: client->server 3des-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: sending SSH2_MSG_KEXDH_INIT

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEXDH_REPLY

debug1: Host '192.168.33.180' is known and matches the RSA host key.

debug1: Found key in /home/mfb750/.ssh/known_hosts:199

debug1: ssh_rsa_verify: signature correct

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received

debug1: Roaming not allowed by server

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received

Authenticated with partial success.

debug1: Authentications that can continue: password

debug1: Next authentication method: password

apc@192.168.33.180's password:

debug1: Authentication succeeded (password).

Authenticated to 192.168.33.180 ([192.168.33.180]:22).

debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]

debug1: Entering interactive session.

debug1: Sending command: scp -v -f -- /config.ini

debug1: client_input_channel_req: channel 0 rtype exit-status reply 0

debug1: channel 0: free: client-session, nchannels 1

debug1: fd 0 clearing O_NONBLOCK

debug1: fd 1 clearing O_NONBLOCK

Transferred: sent 1456, received 848 bytes, in 0.3 seconds

Bytes per second: sent 5754.0, received 3351.2

debug1: Exit status 1

mfb750@roc-utility ~ $

mfb750@roc-utility ~ $ more TEST.ini

TEST.ini: No such file or directory

mfb750@roc-utility ~ $

------

C:\Program Files\PuTTY>pscp -v apc@192.168.33.180:/config.ini ./TEST.ini

Looking up host "192.168.33.180"

Connecting to 192.168.33.180 port 22

Server version: SSH-1.99-cryptlib

We claim version: SSH-2.0-PuTTY_Release_0.60

Using SSH protocol version 2

Using Diffie-Hellman with standard group "group1"

Doing Diffie-Hellman key exchange with hash SHA-1

Host key fingerprint is:

ssh-rsa 1024 f3:4a:ba:42:ae:26:33:3a:43:ae:9c:9e:72:51:5c:24

Initialised Blowfish-128 CBC client->server encryption

Initialised HMAC-SHA1 client->server MAC algorithm

Initialised Blowfish-128 CBC server->client encryption

Initialised HMAC-SHA1 server->client MAC algorithm

Pageant is running. Requesting keys.

Pageant has 1 SSH-2 keys

Using username "apc".

Further authentication required

Further authentication required

apc@192.168.33.180's password:

Sent password

Access granted

Opened channel for session

Primary command failed; attempting fallback

Started a shell/command

Using SCP1

Connected to 192.168.33.180

TEST.ini                  | 24 kB |   3.0 kB/s | ETA: 00:00:00 | 100%

Server sent command exit status 0

Disconnected: All channels closed

C:\Program Files\PuTTY>more TEST.ini

; American Power Conversion

; Network Management Card AOS v3.7.3

; Rack PDU APP v3.7.3

; (c) Copyright 2003 - 2009 All Rights Reserved

; Configuration file, generated on 06/07/2011 at 20:32:36 by Administrator apc

;

; By enabling the security features of this device, you are agreeing

; to the following statements:

;

.

.

.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security. Gentoo Chat is for topics about Gentoo itself whereas support requests should go to one of the forums in the Assistance category.

----------

